

Facebook May Roll Out Video Chat - jdoliner
http://mashable.com/2009/05/15/facebook-video-chat/

======
jdoliner
The real question is: will this be a feature of the quality that facebook has
been doing lately? Or is it going to be unreliable for a long time before it
actually works?

